# You really outta read this............



## Mao (May 17, 2002)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: McConnell 
To: eskrima@martialartsresource.net 
Sent: Friday, May 17, 2002 9:48 AM
Subject: sword victim


This is long but well worth the read........


I'm a firefighter/medic/air crash and rescue trained person.This a.m. at 07:48 we were summoned to the scene of a home invasion. In the kitchen was a police officer and one of the victims who had a lacerated finger and thumb. The police told us that the other victim was in an upstairs bedroom and "it was bad". In the bedroon was a man on the bed, on his hands and knees, butt up and head down on a pillow. He had slashing wounds as well as puncture wounds all over his posterier torso. When we rolled him over is when it got really gruesome. He had his neck slashed and all the veins/arteries severed. He had a long slash to his flank, many puncture wounds and a large laceration to his left chest. He was essentially DOA but had a complex on the monitor so we "worked" him. The story was that one intruder entered the home and attacked the DOA. The roommate heard his friend yelling "get him off me!" Upon entering his friends room he saw a man dressed in a ninja outfit with a sword. He put his hand up to defend himself and recieved the wounds to his hand. At the E.R. the staff "cracked" his chest to find his heart alnost completely severed in 2. The ventricals were seperated form the atria. He bled out into his thorax where it all coagulated. The staff said that they had never seen a heart so nearly completely severed. Witnesses at the scene said that there were 2 people seen running from the home. Approx 10 min. later there was another identical attack where a man dressed in a ninja outfit held a sword to a womans neck and robbed her. She was not harmed.
 Two weeks ago a firefighter friend was at the store purchasing a computer. Two men followed him home and rushed in the door just after the firefighter entered. They subdued him, duct taped his wife and daughter and told him to give them what they wanted or they would rape his family. He gave them what they wanted. Noone was harmed. Now he gives seminars on the importance of the gun carry laws. This illustrates the unfortunate fact that the police cannot protect you. At least as far as home invasion is concerned. We can be going about our day and never know who may be watching our every move just waiting for an opportunity. Awareness and training are our best allies. We must agressively seek our own health and welfare.
            Dan McConnell
        Modern Arnis of Ohio
        Hilliard Budo Center


----------



## dng1032 (May 17, 2002)

Dan  did you respond to this incident?  Just read about it on the news online... pretty crazy...


----------



## Mao (May 18, 2002)

Yes. Your right, pretty crazy. The PD caught both of the assailants, high as kites. Theres a little more background that probably shouldn't be written here. Remind me and I'll tell you about it in Mich..
 Dan


----------



## Brian Johns (May 18, 2002)

The story related by Mao was in today's Columbus Dispatch and can be found at the below address:


www.dispatch.com/news-story.php?story=dispatch/news/news02/may02/1260895.html


----------



## Cthulhu (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> 
> *The story related by Mao was in today's Columbus Dispatch and can be found at the below address:
> 
> ...



Apparently, you can't view that page unless you first register to the site.  Could someone maybe cut-n-paste the story here (giving proper credit, of course)?

Cthulhu


----------



## dng1032 (May 19, 2002)

Miss Gay Ohio Murdered With Samurai Sword
Police: Female Impersonator Knew His Murderer

UPDATED: 8:54 p.m. EDT May 17, 2002

COLUMBUS, Ohio -- Columbus police said that a well-known entertainer and female impersonator was stabbed to death early Friday morning in his home with a samurai sword. 



Police said that 35-year-old Gary McMurtry, also known in the gay community as Brazon (pictured, left), was stabbed multiple times in his Clintonville home around 7 a.m. 


Brazon held several titles for numerous years including Miss Gay Columbus and Miss Gay Ohio. 

According to police, McMurty knew his 30-year-old killer, Micheal Jennings, who has been charged with aggravated murder. 

Detectives said that Jennings dressed in black, wearing a mask and wielding a samurai sword, broke into McMurty's home by breaking a glass door in the back of the house. 

"The roommate tried to stop the victim. There was an altercation where the roommate was stabbed in the hand and at that point, the victim was stabbed repeatedly following that," said Detective Vince Haupe. 

Police caught Jennings a few blocks away from the crime scene at Amazon and High streets where the sword was found in a black backpack. 

Investigators said that they will continue searching McMurty's home into the weekend for further evidence. 

McMurty's roommate was taken to the hospital, but was not seriously injured. 

Investigators said that they are not labeling McMurty's murder a hate crime because he knew Jennings. 

Copyright 2002 by WRAL.com Raleigh, NC


----------



## Brian Johns (May 19, 2002)

Looks like David beat me to the punch !!


----------



## Cthulhu (May 19, 2002)

Thanks a lot, David!

Cthulhu


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2002)

Well, that sort of thing and the likes of Whoopass.   

         mao


----------

